# Has anyone actually tried Big Bob Gibson's white BBQ Sauce?



## rbranstner (Jul 24, 2011)

I have always wanted to try a good white BBQ sauce and I have heard rave reviews about how good Big Bob Gibson's sauce was so I finally found a bottle and gave it a try. It has won several awards and first place finishes so I figured it must be pretty good and I have been meaning to try a recipe that is suppose to be close to his recipe. Well I tried it on some chicken and it wasn't anything like I expected. My wife spit the chicken right back out and said the sauce was horrible. She described it as rancid Miracle Whip with Vinegar added. The more I tried it the more it stared to grow on me but it was nothing like I expected. So the question is did I just get a bad or old bottle that doesn't taste right or is that how it is suppose to taste? In all fairness my wife hates Miracle Whip and isn't a big fan of Vinegar. I thought the vinegar flavor was pretty overpowering as well and I love vinegar.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jul 24, 2011)

Since Big Bob's is just miles up the road, I am very familiar with their White Sauce.  Very good sauce IMNSH opinion.  Yes, it has a vinegar bite, but it is a great tasting sauce.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Maybe you got an older bottle?


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 24, 2011)

Yea that could be. The way mine tastes I don't see how it could have won any awards. It literally tastes like they mixed equal parts of Mayo and Vinegar and that's about it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 28, 2011)

I have never tried Big Bob's White BBQ Sauce...But I can say that if you or your wife has ever made/eaten *Creamy **Cole Slaw *with a Mayo-Vinegar-Sugar+ Whatever Dressing...You have been eating White BBQ Sauce on cabbage!...JJ


----------



## ryan in louisville (May 14, 2013)

I saw a TV show a couple of months back that featured Big Bob's and had been intrigued by the concept.  Saturday night we ate at Company 7 BBQ in Dayton, OH and they had Big Bob's white sauce featured.  My wife got it and I had to steal a bite.  It had WAY more vinegar flavor than I was expecting.  But like Ross said, the flavor grew on me.  I'm not sure that it grew enough that I would buy a bottle of it though.


----------



## bama bbq (May 14, 2013)

All the BBQ joints around here have a white sauce. My wife loves it but I prefer Carolina Red.


----------



## rhinoguy (May 14, 2013)

White bbq sauce  is much, much better if you put it on the grill or in the smoker while you are cooking your meat.  I hate it straight out of the bottle, but when its put in a small bowl or pot and placed in the smoker or grill to heat up its much better.


----------



## mounkey (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of the white sauce but here in North AL people go crazy for it. It's funny if you go to BHham and ask for white sauce they have no clue what your talking about..


----------



## albert rivera (Apr 22, 2014)

mounkey said:


> I'm not a big fan of the white sauce but here in North AL people go crazy for it. It's funny if you go to BHham and ask for white sauce they have no clue what your talking about..


I


mounkey said:


> I'm not a big fan of the white sauce but here in North AL people go crazy for it. It's funny if you go to BHham and ask for white sauce they have no clue what your talking about..





rbranstner said:


> I have always wanted to try a good white BBQ sauce and I have heard rave reviews about how good Big Bob Gibson's sauce was so I finally found a bottle and gave it a try. It has won several awards and first place finishes so I figured it must be pretty good and I have been meaning to try a recipe that is suppose to be close to his recipe. Well I tried it on some chicken and it wasn't anything like I expected. My wife spit the chicken right back out and said the sauce was horrible. She described it as rancid Miracle Whip with Vinegar added. The more I tried it the more it stared to grow on me but it was nothing like I expected. So the question is did I just get a bad or old bottle that doesn't taste right or is that how it is suppose to taste? In all fairness my wife hates Miracle Whip and isn't a big fan of Vinegar. I thought the vinegar flavor was pretty overpowering as well and I love vinegar.


 T H I S   I S   N O T  B I G  B O B  G I B S O N ' S   W H I T E   S A U C E  ! ! !

I actually know what both of you are referring.... UGH!.... too much!... too strong!

This is a perfect opportunity to share the following recipe that has been floating around North Alabama since when ever!

You really, really, really, really, really need to try it.... but with smoked chicken!

Oh! By the way did I say you must try it? It really is good!

1 cup Mayo

3T White vinegar

4T Lemon juice

2-3T Sugar

1T Black pepper

Mix well and use every time you do smoked chicken!

On a separate note for North Alabama Group members:

Last Friday several  of us local grillers from another forum went to Big Bob's in Decatur.  Two folk that are also part of a larger group that gathers every fall in South Carolina were passing through from South Carolina on their way to a larger gathering in New Orleans wanted to try Big Bob's.

Making a short story long: I normally go to the gathering in South Carolina and really enjoy the fellowship and learning experience.

We have had people come from Washington State, North Carolina, Ohio. Pennsylvania, Georgia, Florida, Hawaii, Texas you get the idea.

Last week I discovered that KathrynN the leader for the Alabama group has been trying to put a get-together in North Alabama and I too would like to do the same.

If you are a people person as well as an outdoor cook... that may be enough reason for you to join me in pulling this off.

A local gathering would really be great for me! Nothing fancy, nothing complex, maybe grill at a local park for just an afternoon. A family thing would be a must for me!

Chime in if you have an interest and maybe I can then really get long winded.


----------



## mounkey (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey Albert! Thanks for the recipe... Ingredients noted lol I'll give it a whirl sometime..I'd be down for a N. AL get together...just depends on what weekend etc...We are a very busy weekend family!!!


----------



## albert rivera (Apr 23, 2014)

mounkey said:


> Hey Albert! Thanks for the recipe... Ingredients noted lol I'll give it a whirl sometime..I'd be down for a N. AL get together...just depends on what weekend etc...We are a very busy weekend family!!!


Maybe we can keep this thread active so others  from the area discover this dialogue about a gathering in North Alabama.

We can make this happen!

I am thinking a midday thing where everyone that attends can share stories, experiences and maybe "cook their favorite food". Somewhat of a family tail gate party.

Once everyone feels comfortable and safe with each other we can move on to a facility where there is a kitchen provided for groups (like Joe Wheeler).

Let's not limit the possibilities and allow everyone to assume "ownership" of the gathering's success!

Keep this thread alive!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 23, 2014)

Albert Rivera said:


> Maybe we can keep this thread active so others  from the area discover this dialogue about a gathering in North Alabama.
> 
> We can make this happen!
> 
> ...


Instead of hijacking this thread it would be better to start your own thread about a North Alabama gathering. You could title it as such & a lot more people would see it that way


----------



## tigersmoke (Apr 23, 2014)

Being a Decatur, AL native now living in Birmingham I have eaten at Big Bobs my whole life and have been making my own white sauce for a while. You can now find white sauce all over Birmingham BBQ joints from Saws to Jim and Nicks who even calls it North Alabama White Sauce on the menu.

My basic recipe is similar to the one posted above but has some salt added as well.  I would imagine if all you have ever had is a red sauce the white sauce could take some getting used to.  Maybe you could try and make a fresh batch on your own and see how you like it...?  Obviously its recommended on smoked chicken but I find it goes best when the Chicken has a spicier rub so the heat and the vinegar bite balance out really nice.  Try Shooters Snake Bitten Chicken Rub.  Also, my wife loves to cover a loaded pork potatoe with white sauce.  Good stuff!

We actually had some for dinner last night, de-thawed some chicken breast, threw some spicy rub on them, grilled, and ate with white sauce, mixed veggies, and a salad!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 23, 2014)

Albert Rivera said:


> Maybe we can keep this thread active so others  from the area discover this dialogue about a gathering in North Alabama.
> 
> We can make this happen!
> 
> ...


Maybe make a post in the Alabama Group section and see what y'all can come up with


----------



## nlambert (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm from South Alabama (Monroe county) and had never heard of white sauce until moving up to Huntsville in 2001.  I must say now that we eat it on a lot of things.  We go to Big Bob Gibson's every time we visit Decatur if we can get in the door.  It will definitely grow on you, but I agree if you tasted anything rancid you got a bad bottle.  It does have a shelf life.   We eat it on chicken, turkey, and any time we get a loaded baked potato regardless of the meat we add white sauce and red sauce.  Best tasting thing ever IMO.

I'm going to smoke some chicken this weekend and I'm out of white sauce.  I'll give this recipe a try.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Aug 6, 2015)

I've made a couple of rubs & two red sauces (including the Championship Red, which we love) from the Gibson cookbook by Chris Lilly, but haven't gotten to the white sauce yet. I usually prefer a nice Lexington Dip with my pork, but the Gibson red is unbelievably good on chicken & beef. Maybe the next time I do chicken we'll try their white recipe. I've read so much about it that I really want to give it a try.

TW


----------



## gpb11 (Aug 6, 2015)

It's interesting how similar the white sauce is to the classic "Cornell Chicken" marinade/mop sauce where you essentially make the mayo by whisking the oil into the egg before then adding the other ingredients.  Also known as New York State Fair BBQ Chicken.  http://illinoistimes.com/article-89...fair-food-you’ve-probably-never-heard-of.html


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 7, 2015)

Have not tried the white sauce but found some of the championship sauce here locally.  Tried a bottle and I thought it was ok but not sure I would get it again.


----------



## ak1 (Sep 8, 2015)

I've made it several times. It's quite popular when I do it.


----------



## jwg299 (Nov 7, 2015)

I just posted this white sauce recipe

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237297/alabama-white-sauce#post_1483258


----------



## gpb11 (Nov 9, 2015)

jwg299 said:


> I just posted this white sauce recipe
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237298/carolina-style-vinegar-sauce


Did you accidentally put in the wrong link?  That's not a white sauce, it's a (North) Carolina style sauce.  Very different sauces.


----------



## jwg299 (Nov 10, 2015)

gpb11 said:


> jwg299 said:
> 
> 
> > I just posted this white sauce recipe
> ...


I guess I did put up the wrong link, but here is the correct one to the white sauce.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237297/alabama-white-sauce#post_1483258


----------

